# Dove Rescue



## yvette (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi! Someone from a yahoo group suggested I post here. I have a friend who has seven doves who need a new home in Northeast Ohio. I am trying to find someone in the area who may be able to help us out. Does anyone know of any rescue groups in the area who will take DOVES? I have tried several groups, but they only take parrots. Any suggestions are greatly appreciate! Thanks! Yvette


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Yvette,

I'm the one who suggested that you post here on Pigeon-Talk. I'll see if I can get our member in your area (or at least I'm thinking in your area) by private e-mail or private message and see if she can help.

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thank you for helping these birds.

Terry


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

Could one of these doves live with my pigeon? I am in NW PA and am looking for a friend for my pigeon. I do not know the sex of my bird, but I am thinking it is a female, based on what info I can find or have been told, it hasn't displayed any of the typical male characteristics yet. It is not real friendly, doesn't coo, dance, etc. I'd prefer another female, if that's what mine is, as I do not want babies, but I have been told that eggs can be replaced with fakes if need be.
I have a 13 foot outdoor pen for my bird.


----------



## yvette (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the offer, but that will not work out. They have been living inside and are used to contact with humans.


----------



## wendyweakleyj (Jan 30, 2010)

*Looking for companion dove*

We have a darling white ringneck dove named Willow. We are looking for a companion. Willow is held constantly and is very tame. We are looking for a dove with a similar temperament. Can you tell me about your doves?

We live in Columbus, Ohio. Where are you located?

Best regards,

Mark and Wendy Jones
614-357-6017


----------



## DocHoliday (Oct 10, 2021)

yvette said:


> Hi! Someone from a yahoo group suggested I post here. I have a friend who has seven doves who need a new home in Northeast Ohio. I am trying to find someone in the area who may be able to help us out. Does anyone know of any rescue groups in the area who will take DOVES? I have tried several groups, but they only take parrots. Any suggestions are greatly appreciate! Thanks! Yvette


----------



## DocHoliday (Oct 10, 2021)

Hello, I am looking to adopt a pair of rescue doves. Please contact me.


----------

